# 1968 tilt column disassembly?



## Rosewood (Jan 3, 2016)

I found a factory tilt column for my 68 after a long search. It is in decent shape but want to rebuild it and restore. I am familiar with the newer ones and how to disassemble but they have a plate and clip holding the unit together and this one has a nut that appears to be 15/16 12 sided and a conventional socket will not fit on it. Does anyone have a idea of where to get this tool? Also an exploded view and disassembly instructions?


----------



## Rosewood (Jan 3, 2016)

OK I modified a deep 6 point 15/16 socket to work and got the nut off, plus clip and inner race for the bearing. Now do not know how to proceed. I assume the lower bowl comes off like to standard column by pushing and twisting but I do not want to force it. The upper bowl is still on and that is where I am any ideas?


----------

